# Puppy feedings



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I didn't seem to get any answers on the other group that I posted this question on. They seemed to ignore the fact that I mentioned my dogs are raw fed, so I'll try again here. 

How long do you (who do) continue to feed your puppies three meals a day? Everyone has a different opinion on it... Would be interested to see


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My dog is raw fed and has been eating one meal a day since he was about a 1 year old.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

We don't feed raw, but we only fed 3 times a day for a couple of weeks. Our puppy just didn't want to eat that often and it was hard keeping his attention on the food (and he's very food motivated!). So we decreased to twice a day when he was around 12 weeks old, just increased the amounts fed at the other 2 meals.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

We have fed raw 2x per day since 8 weeks old. Linus is now 8 months old and doing very well.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I plan on feeding mine 3x a day up until 6-8 months, depending on when she starts accepting less meal times.

A few of our neighbors that feed raw have done roughly the same, but some have switched to 2x a day at as early as 4 months.


----------



## MimiG (Nov 12, 2014)

Mine never ate their staple diet thrice a day, however they start their day with diluted milk (7 am), have their pellets around 10 am and a second round of pellets around 4 pm. They've been on this regime since they were 8 weeks of age; Enzo is now 2 yrs 4 mo old and Oly is 9 mo old.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

MimiG said:


> Mine never ate their staple diet thrice a day, however they start their day with diluted milk (7 am), have their pellets around 10 am and a second round of pellets around 4 pm. They've been on this regime since they were 8 weeks of age; Enzo is now 2 yrs 4 mo old and Oly is 9 mo old.


Pellets and milk? I am assuming the pellets is a kibble of some kind but why milk?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Augustine said:


> I plan on feeding mine 3x a day up until 6-8 months, depending on when she starts accepting less meal times.
> 
> A few of our neighbors that feed raw have done roughly the same, but some have switched to 2x a day at as early as 4 months.


I tend to forget that many kibble fed dogs can lose interest in the extra feedings as they get older as did my previous dogs. I'm not so sure Gus would ever pass up a raw feeding.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Raw feeder. I tend to feed 3X per day until 5-6 months. The males go longer than the females since they tend to eat more.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Saphire said:


> I tend to forget that many kibble fed dogs can lose interest in the extra feedings as they get older as did my previous dogs. I'm not so sure Gus would ever pass up a raw feeding.



I forget that too... On my other post people kept saying "I free feed... They eat when they want"
Well that's not an option for me ..


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine are raw fed, the breeder feeds raw as well. My pup was on two meals a day when she came home at 9 weeks old.


----------

